# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Aangeboden: GRATIS behandeling huisarts

## Suzanneisabel

_Wilt u af van die ingegroeide teennagel, een moedervlek of vetbult verwijderd hebben, of het anticonceptiestaafje laten plaatsen?_ Voor het medische RLT4 televisieprogramma De Dokters zijn we op zoek naar mensen die een kwaal hebben en ervan af willen. We bieden nu een* GRATIS BEHANDELING* aan bij onze eigen dokter Job Nievaart in zijn praktijk in Nieuwegein. De ingreep zal getoond worden in een van de nieuwe uitzendingen van De Dokters. Stuur een bericht naar [email protected] of bel naar 020-5787786. Uw gegevens worden strikt vertrouwelijk behandeld.

----------

